
The Simplest Lisp Machine - fogus
http://www.loper-os.org/?p=405
======
fogus
_his comments appear to be busted, so I'll comment here instead_

RE:Clojure

I can't claim to deny the lack of #2 but I'm not sure that I understand what
he means by #3.

~~~
asciilifeform
My comments work fine; they are moderated. I don't see anything in the queue,
though.

~~~
fogus
I suppose it's possible that I mistyped the captcha incorrectly 5-6 times. ;-)

